# Rare Blue Spanish Jr. Herdsire



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Suzanne!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

SOOOOOOO pretty!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty boy!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I'm guessing he is from a Weinheimer bloodline????


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oooolala! What a hunk!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> So, I'm guessing he is from a Weinheimer bloodline????


Actually he is from the rarest bloodline of Spanish goat, Devil's River.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

How handsome!!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Calfee Farms said:


> Actually he is from the rarest bloodline of Spanish goat, Devil's River.


I'm didn't realize that Devil's River bloodline included blues.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

What are the color genetics behind that blue color?


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> I'm didn't realize that Devil's River bloodline included blues.


Yes, one of only a couple of the bloodlines that have the blue color. To my knowledge, this color and the genetics behind them are similar to the blue roan in horses.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Just a quick question 


Calfee Farms said:


> blue color.


My island that I live on has very old goat breeds, brought in by the Spanish. This is like years and years and years ago. We have what we now call 'island goats', and some are blue, but not many.
So is this from Devils river ? - Yes the bucks we get look just like the pic you posted.
I will try get a pic for you guys of our island goats soon.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

LizWiz said:


> Hi Just a quick question
> 
> My island that I live on has very old goat breeds, brought in by the Spanish. This is like years and years and years ago. We have what we now call 'island goats', and some are blue, but not many.
> So is this from Devils river ? - Yes the bucks we get look just like the pic you posted.
> I will try get a pic for you guys of our island goats soon.


What part of the world do you live in?


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

I live on the island st.helena south Atlantic. Portuguese, and Spanish were the first men to use the island as a pit stop for water and food. They left goats behind so when they returned food was no a problem. This was in the time of sailing ships of course.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

He is beautiful. The color reminds me of my guy. This is him as a baby.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

One day, I'll have something as topnotch as some of you have. @Calfee Farms thanks so much for keeping my eye on the ball.

Life has been harsh this year, and it isn't letting up. You are so awesome for opening up and sharing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Forgot to say, I really like him. I'm calling him Blue Suede in my head!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

LizWiz said:


> I live on the island st.helena south Atlantic. Portuguese, and Spanish were the first men to use the island as a pit stop for water and food. They left goats behind so when they returned food was no a problem. This was in the time of sailing ships of course.


My breed is the same--left on islands by the Spanish! We don't have any blues (Only buckskin & a sort of bay/mahogany) but the horns, ears & body type are quite similar!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My goodness he is magnificent! I have a serious wreak spot for the blue coloring in any animal... that is like a dream.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

catharina said:


> My breed is the same--left on islands by the Spanish! We don't have any blues (Only buckskin & a sort of bay/mahogany) but the horns, ears & body type are quite similar!


The history of goats still blows me away !


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> He is beautiful. The color reminds me of my guy. This is him as a baby.


Nice looking little goat. Love the blue.


----------

